# Lucky Retile Night Sky LEDs in n Exo Terra



## BenjyCJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I am getting my first crested gecko (and first ever reptile!) later on today, and have kitted out a small 30 x 30 x 45 exo terra (Exo Terra : Natural Terrarium Mini / Advanced Reptile Habitat) with all the necessaries. I have also gone and bought the Lucky Reptile Night Sky LED Moonlight Set and was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to install them without drilling holes through the metal mesh roof (obviously not desirable, plus i wouldn't be able to move them... and I don't have an electric drill!).

Does anyone have any pictures on how they got around this issue? At the moment im thinking i will tape the wires to the inside of the roof and have the last bit hanging down, but i'd have to get some trustworthy tape as i don't want it to give way and cause a pendulum for my crestie to avoid!

Any ideas? Previous experience?

Cheers,
Benjy


----------



## flashpanther (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm lucky to have aquired two Zoo Med terrarium mesh roofs so can experiment with this problem using the night sky leds. But haven't yet so interested in any replies to the original threads post also. Would also love to see any photos. Andy


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

could you not just use thin wire threaded through the mesh and then tied around the led's


----------



## BenjyCJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Wire sounds like a good idea. However in the end i went for thin strips of gaffa tape and then also put gaffa tape on top hoping that the 2 pieces would stick through the gaps of the mesh and reduce the risk of unsticking. It doesn't look too messy and seems to hold better than I imagined. I don't have time now, but I will post pictures later.


----------



## BenjyCJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems to be doing the trick at the moment, however i think I'l thread some wire through as well near the heavy end (in the 2nd picture).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BenjyCJ (Apr 15, 2011)

It fell during the night, but i've used twiddlers (the ones you get with packs of sandwich bags) to hold the wires back up. This looks a lot safer.

Wires 1 : Gaffa Tape 0


----------

